# I build a McDonalds from Scratch



## AndiCobain (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi There, 
I just finished my last Diorama,
A scratch Build McDonalds in Whalters Merchants row.
Hope you like it.
Greetings Andi


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Really good.
I'll have a Kiwi Burger with fries.
(Yes, it is a thing in New Zealand. BTW It's beef and not made from Kiwi birds.)


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

So does Kiwi taste like chicken though? 🙃


----------



## AndiCobain (Apr 2, 2021)

Alien said:


> Really good.
> I'll have a Kiwi Burger with fries.
> (Yes, it is a thing in New Zealand. BTW It's beef and not made from Kiwi birds.)


Nice to know😃
We once got a Bavarian Style Burger in German McDonald's.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

We have an off the menu Mexican burger around here. 🤙


----------



## pjedsel (Mar 30, 2011)

Always neat to see your scratch built creations. They are always so nicely detailed - makes you think you could walk right into that one and get a Big Mac and a Coke.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> So does Kiwi taste like chicken though? 🙃


If I knew what a Kiwi tasted like, I would be in jail for eating a protected endangered species.

If you want to know, we have a large menu at McDonalds NZ. Apart from the usual Big Macs, Cheese Burgers etc, we have. Kiwi Burger, McFeast, Double Big Mac, Almighty Texan BBQ, The Boss, Serious Angus, Delux Cheese Burger and a few others. And my favourite drink, Frozen Coke. (Like a Coke slushy.)

And no! Australia McDs does not have an Aussie Burger. Burger King was too quick off the mark and created that one.

Alien
McDonalds NZ Marketing Manager <--- _*Whoops. What a give away*_!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

We are getting the frozen drinks this Summer! 🤙


----------



## AndiCobain (Apr 2, 2021)

Alien said:


> If I knew what a Kiwi tasted like, I would be in jail for eating a protected endangered species.
> 
> If you want to know, we have a large menu at McDonalds NZ. Apart from the usual Big Macs, Cheese Burgers etc, we have. Kiwi Burger, McFeast, Double Big Mac, Almighty Texan BBQ, The Boss, Serious Angus, Delux Cheese Burger and a few others. And my favourite drink, Frozen Coke. (Like a Coke slushy.)
> 
> ...


So actual Kiwis pretty much taste like Pandabears.




Just kidding




It's more like Dolphin
🤫😜😉


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I have had Dolphin before, it tasted like fish. 🐟


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fantastic!


----------

